# ANyone milk goats?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Just curious if you sell the milk if do. Thanks.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I just sell alfalfa hay to goat dairies. My best customers for alfalfa hay too.

What do they do with the milk? Some use the milk to make a soap.

Others make a cheese to sell into the All Natural Cheese Market.

One, till they started dawing social security, took the milk to a cheese plant who paid $35/100lbs of milk.

Selling whole milk to the retail buyer can be a a lot of irritation. A lot more inspections, in fact the same inspectio criteria as a cow dairy has selling milk off the farm, retail.


----------



## Jake_NEIA (Dec 19, 2008)

Not me.

I know 2 different guys milking 300+ head each.They sell to a creamery in WI, can't remember the name. Heard you need about a 7 lb herd avg to stay afloat, and the prices per cwt are released a year in advance. I'll second that the milk sells for $30+/cwt.

Problem is ya gotta milk 10x as many to equal 1 cow, but ya only milk the goats a few months









Jake


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

We have a couple of milk goats. There is a huge demand for all natural, non-pasteurized goat milk in our area of IA but state law doesn't allow that, so our customers make arrangements to buy shares in our goats or they gift with non $$.


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

I did this at a very young age on my Aunty's farm when we used to visit them in Greece. Goats are very popular over there. But nowadays people look down on Agriculture so the Government has stepped in to give great subsidies. I think farm life is fun and a great asset to the community.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

It is illegal to sell raw milk in IA, however when people get portions of my daughter's goat milk they tend to give my daughter gift cards as a donation etc. The demand for raw goats milk far out strips supply!


----------



## bigsfarm (Sep 19, 2009)

Here in Ohio it's also illegal to sell raw/unpasturized milk products, we milk 10-15 goats each day. Any milk we don't drink or feed back to the babies we give to the pigs.The pigs love it,they go nuts when they see you coming with the milk bucket.We tried doing the shares bit but it wasn't worth the hassles


----------

